
Art created by Google's neural networks sold for thousands of dollars - redcodenl
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2016/02/29/googles-computers-paint-like-van-gogh-and-the-art-sells-for-thousands
======
redcodenl
Quite a coincidence, I made a movie yesterday about neural networks and how
Google's 'deep dreaming' works:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJs6OqcXD8U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJs6OqcXD8U)

